# Feed transition



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

When do I transition my chicks from chick feed to layer feed? The bag says ten weeks but that does not seem right


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you going straight from starter to layer or using grower in between? Instructions on the bag will probably be for industrial type setup and birds so if you are doing things differently that is something to take into account.

When we have used prepared feed, we used starter as per instructions then transitioned to grower, once the birds started laying they got layer ration. We didn't really run into problems with this setup but others may have different experiences.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We transition from grower to layer at about 4 - 4 1/2 months. When we first started with the chickens we weren't sure, so we took a guess based on about when they should start laying and started a little before that. They seemed to be OK with it, so we just kept doing it.

I can't wait until Spring/Summer so they'll stop eating so much feed!


----------

